# Knotty Pine Project



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been remodeling our place and have attempted to match the Knotty Pine that has been there since the late 40's. I think I finally got pretty close by using some laquer techniques. 
Stain with Golden Pecan
Amber Laquer first coat
Clear Laquer second and subsequent coats

Aside from the knot color the finish is very close in person some pictures show the new finish as oranger that it actually is. Hopefully it will age and blend in over time.

Second and third pics are of the same wall. I stripped off the old wood to use in patching the ceiling and then recovered the wall in new pine planks milled to match the old dimensions.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

looks real good


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello Dan K – this project looks fantastic! I grew up in a home with older pine and there is nothing that looks like it. You did a great job matching. What will you put on the floor to complete the rooms?


Best wishes and congratulations on a great job.


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.

I found a laminate that matched the wood nicely and I used that in some of the rooms. The rest will get carpeted as soon as I finish trimming everything out.

You kind of see the floor in this picture, it looks like knotty pine planks


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

The floor looks wonderful. I haven’t seen that style of fence row and gate in a long time. Is that a church birdhouse in the corner? 



Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

Designing Woman said:


> I haven’t seen that style of fence row and gate in a long time. Is that a church birdhouse in the corner?


Very observant designing woman, That fence has been in place more than 25 years, a few posts are replaced now and then but they are cedar from a local swamp and last pretty good. The church in the corner is a birdhouse made by my wife's uncle he has since past but the projects he made for people are cherrished. He was a wood butcher that inspired me to try many projects. He truly loved his hobbies. I wish I had pictures of some of his creations to share.


----------

